# Old school RF PWR-415 advice



## vroomy (May 11, 2008)

hi anyone here remember or ever used the old Rockford PWR-415's? i have an opportunity to buy 2 but i only have enough space in my vehicle for 3.5 - 4 cubic foot sealed box, will these subs perform well in that size enclosure? im after SQ and good low end


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

As I remember, I needed 4 cu. ft. per sub. That said I think I used a 5.5 cu. ft. shared airspace sealed, and they rocked!


----------



## vroomy (May 11, 2008)

Maybe the room I have might too small?


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

You could try using just 1 of them. They were a great sounding sub as I remember, very musical and powerful.


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

Or maybe isobarik?


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Use the 4 cubes and go with 1 ported. Prolly more output than 2 in an undersized sealed.


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

Don't discount these old school sus. Using just 1 would satisfy most bassheads, they seriously kick ass!


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the PWR-415 manual and RF recommended 4 cu. ft. with a port 5 inches in diameter by 7 inches long


----------

